# Hello from Hollywood



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

Hi All!

I'm a Los Angeles based makeup artist, looking to swap stories, swatches, reviews, and experiences!





While I love MAC, I must say that I'm not loyal to any one brand... I use what works!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2010)




----------



## nunu (May 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Purple (May 28, 2010)

Welcome!! Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## n_c (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Soul Unique (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 9, 2010)




----------

